# Monarch Gorgo WIP Comming Soon



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I will be posting a detailed Gorgo wips here in Hobby Talk and Facebook as soon as I receive the testshot from Scott.I am leaning towards famous monsters of filmland cover art flavour.
I will post parts before painting.
Happy Modelling

Randy


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Looking forward to this one. I love that little guy.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

You're soooo lucky, and I'm soooo jealous! LOL!!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

looking forward to seeing your rendering Buzz . 
also looking very much forward to getting this one :thumbsup:
hb


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Mitchellmania said:


> You're soooo lucky, and I'm soooo jealous! LOL!!


Sometimes testshots are alot of work, if there is major fit problems, its also a test build.
Like the test shot Mc Dee got had all the bugs fixed, the very first one I had, took some major surgery lol.
Mind you the Sinbad had almost no issues, just very a minor one, needed a peg on bottom of shoe I think.

Model on....

Randy


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

I'm sure it'll be a cool paint job, looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Is the Gorgo movie any good?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Can't wait to see your build-up and paint job Randy!

MMM


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

The movie is good, yes. This is just about the ONLY monster kit I'm interested in seeing at the moment so I hope I can build one for myself before 2011...


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Hey, I got pic's of Gorgo on there table at WF. I'll post them tonight when I get home!:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Is the Gorgo movie in colour?

Randy


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Very cool. I can't wait to see what you do with this one!

And yes, the movie is in color.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

The FM cover's a great idea buzz! Look forward to seeing it!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Definitely looking forward to seeing your WIP on Gorgo, Randy!!! I saw the test shot at Wonderfest and it looks very cool!! - Denis


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Has there ever been a Gammera styrene kit? I know Aurora never did one.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I watched a gorgo clip today, looks like flame reflection on Gorgo's head.The eyes are glow red.

Randy


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

DocJam00 said:


> Has there ever been a Gammera styrene kit? I know Aurora never did one.


This one by Bandai
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/kaiju/gamera/bangam09.htm


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

jbond said:


> The movie is good, yes. This is just about the ONLY monster kit I'm interested in seeing at the moment so I hope I can build one for myself before 2011...



Don't know about that.
Scott didn't give any indication of timeline.
He said they don't have box art done yet.
And I think a lot depends on the test shots.
That will tell them how much mold tweeking and reworking needs to be done before it is ready to go.
I am sure most of Scott's energies are being spent right now on getting the Sinbad on store shelves, then following with the Ghost.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm looking forward to this one,and the MOONSUIT! FM#50 is one of my favorite FM covers. Please keep us posted Buzz. I really want to see that Aurora Captain Kidd WIP too.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

buzzconroy said:


> Is the Gorgo movie in colour?
> 
> Randy


 I honestly cant say for sure... I Think it was black and white though..I think Im getting senile.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I usually get the first round of testshots, to build, and tweak fit problems as I progress, and report back to Scott.like I said the Sinbad was almost flawless, just a minor tweaks.

randy


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

otto said:


> I honestly cant say for sure... I Think it was black and white though..I think Im getting senile.


Was definitely in color! I got to see it a theater when I was young and it certainly left an impression. 

Weren't Gorgo and "Mom" basically the same design? The Monarch kit is really Mom, right?


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - here he is!



Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Looks a lot like the pic I took last year 


As for the movie, it's in color.
I have the VHS. Came in a 2-pack with one of my Godzilla movies years ago.


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the heads-up, Tay! Always liked Gammera as a kid....


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

TAY666 said:


> Don't know about that.
> Scott didn't give any indication of timeline.
> He said they don't have box art done yet.
> And I think a lot depends on the test shots.
> ...




I thought they were going to use the Gorgo painting on Monarchs site?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

This promises to be a very interesting WIP, Randy! I like your decision to go with colours from the old FM cover...very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

buzzconroy said:


> Sometimes testshots are alot of work, if there is major fit problems, its also a test build.
> Like the test shot Mc Dee got had all the bugs fixed, the very first one I had, took some major surgery lol.
> Mind you the Sinbad had almost no issues, just very a minor one, needed a peg on bottom of shoe I think.
> 
> ...


You're not wrong Randy, that Ghost test shot went together like a dream, and is indicative of the extreme accuracy that Scott Mckillop strives for in his kits, and the results are well worth the wait :thumbsup:
I'm extremely excited on the paint scheme that will grace your Gorgo and look forward to the WIPs especially on the destroyed Big Ben!
Mcdee


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Chinxy said:


> OK - here he is!
> 
> 
> 
> Chinxy!:dude:


That's the momma Gorgo, she was very huge. Will the kit have baby Gorgo, he came about up to her knee? Looks nice, looking forward to it. It's a good little movie



buzzconroy said:


> I usually get the first round of testshots, to build, and tweak fit problems as I progress, and report back to Scott.like I said the Sinbad was almost flawless, just a minor tweaks.
> 
> randy


What happens with this process, you take pics of what needs tweaking which goes to Scott and they re-machine the metal mold?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Tim H. said:


> That's the momma Gorgo, she was very huge. Will the kit have baby Gorgo, he came about up to her knee? Looks nice, looking forward to it. It's a good little movie
> 
> 
> 
> What happens with this process, you take pics of what needs tweaking which goes to Scott and they re-machine the metal mold?


yes sort of, most of the ghost had to be re engineered almost from scratch, because of fit problems.
Thats why its taking a long time for release because of re-engineering.


Randy


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Regarding the momma and baby monster, i believe they are basically the same suit--all or most of the shots showing them together are achieved optically and they look identical. I think there was a larger head and upper body created for some shots of the creature emerging from the water (and a full-size mockup of the baby for shots of it being hauled around on a truck).


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

SUNGOD said:


> I thought they were going to use the Gorgo painting on Monarchs site?


Scott said he was having Gary do the box art.
I didn't ask for any specifics. So I don't know if they are doing something with that painting, or if they are doing something completely different.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

RB said:


> Was definitely in color! I got to see it a theater when I was young and it certainly left an impression.
> 
> Weren't Gorgo and "Mom" basically the same design? The Monarch kit is really Mom, right?


So...you confirmed it, I AM getting senile! :tongue:


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Most of the movie was about the baby but that was the surprise, the humans didn't know it was the baby until Momma showed up many, many times huger.
Same design as mentioned.

Saw it a lot on TV in b&w (and missing some scenes), was surprised to find out it was color. Stars William Sylvester (Dr. Haywood Floyd, 2001).


----------

